# Blood on bred doe's vulva



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I went and checked on the girls today and got Attitude ready to go home tomorrow. Addy has a fresh gash from the overrambunctious corgi, and while it's not bad, I fear it may cause problems. There was a small drop of blood on the tip of her vulva, and the inside looks redder than normal. Her appetite and temp are good, she isn't hunched over or acting stressed, but her belly is harder and her ligs are softening. Her udder is coming in lopsided...

Anyways, am I overreacting, or could it be the start of a miscarriage? Or did she just lose a kid in utero? I've never had to deal with this, so I'm not real sure what to expect.

















You can see there's no blood on the hair around, so it's not likely from her bite.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Yes that's scar tissue. The last time the dog got loose was 2-3 weeks ago. These are just nips that got "stuck", he is not aggressive with the goats (in fact, he's the reason they're still alive.) She's already been treated with Wonderdust and is being watched carefully for infection. Fortunately she's still utd on her cd-t, though I may update her a month early.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I wouldn't give up hope based on those pictures. What's her tail look like? Dry? Bloody?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I dont see any blood? I see that her vulva looks a bit red but that can be normal with hormones. She also can have discharge that is making it look wet.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Her tail is clean and dry for now. The blood is the small discolored bit right at the tip of her vulva. It's mixed with a small bit of discharge, about as much as she usually has, but it's always been clear, not red.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

With just that tiny amount, I wouldn't be to worried yet. She may have gotten a little prick back there from bedding hay or something. I would think you would see the blood in the discharge. As long as it's clear and she is acting normal. Her udder has time to even out too- there's hope  The doggy has drawn blood twice now? I know it's just superficial, but either way that would scare me enough to never trust him with the goats:worried:Sounds like your taking good care of it though.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I trust him with the other two, mostly because they will bash him for getting too nippy (he's a corgi...who thinks he can herd them). But Addy is slower and too afraid of dogs to put him in his place, so when he does manage to get loose, she gets caught. After the first time we found out what was happening, he was banned from the goats for good, but he managed to sneak through the gate when one of the kids opened it and boom. Another bite. He's never acted malicious toward them, so we think it's just a matter of separation. Of course, he's in love with our buck (tried to, um...get a 3-way going once when Widow got bred), so hopefully when he leaves tomorrow he'll give up.

Besides, he nearly got killed keeping a known goat killing dog from getting them. Said dog is crow bait now, but the poor boy walked away with missing ear cartilage, a punctured eardrum, skin pulled off his face and several deep punctures to the throat. The goats escaped without a scratch, though 4 miles south. He's a good dog, just stupid and hyper.

The discharge looked mixed to me, but I could have been mistaken. There was definitely both present. I'll see how she looks in the morning, and it's looking like odds are she'll be fine.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Hope all is well this morning with her


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Ehh...BAD scours this morning. Her tail and rear had bits in it, though only her vulva is really caked. No other signs of blood and she acts perfectly normal, so lord only knows what's going on. She's still pregnant so once the scouring clears up she ought to be ok.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im going to venture a guess here, scours from the trauma from dog bite.
Clean that wound the best you can with weak betadine, even start her on a 5 day round of penecillin. Poor girl.
If abortion, she would have bright red blood around her tail.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

If you see blood on the vulva within 1 - 1 1/2 months along then she miscarried. doesnt have to be much blood


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Would LA 200 work? I managed to break my bottle of penicillin, so it's what I have left until payday.

The wound was thoroughly cleaned and coated in Wonderdust both yesterday and today. She also got a dose of probios, and while she's a healthy pink, I'm going to get a fecal test run to make sure there's no other underlying problem.

Stacey, she's got roughly 8 weeks left, so if she did abort, wouldn't there be a noticable mess?


----------

